# Last stallion post (honest!) - Jaguar Mail?



## madhector (13 April 2010)

What are peoples opinions of him as an event sire? Has anyone got any of his offspring?

Thanks


----------



## Bearskin (13 April 2010)

Have not seen any of his stock so not able to comment on what he produces.  A mare I bred has just had a colt by him and am hoping to go and see it next week so will let you know what it is like!

As a jumper he is obviously very talented.  Huge scope and ability.  However, his front end jumping technique is not what I would want in an event horse.  I think I would only use him on a mare with a very sharp and tidy foreleg when jumping.


----------



## volatis (13 April 2010)

I considered him once for my advanced eventer, but ruled him out as I found other stallions that excitied me more and I felt were a better cross for my mare


----------



## eventrider23 (13 April 2010)

Nothing against him at all but I personally feel that there are better event sires out there and would actually be more inclined to use his sire, Hand in Glove, than JM himself.


----------



## sare_bear (14 April 2010)

Have to agree with others about front end jumping technique. He is certainly very talented as a show jumper, but did not wow me for some reason. 

Also be careful as he is 17.1 hh + so would not use on a small mare.


----------



## seabiscuit (14 April 2010)

I am just not keen on him, , he looks so boring and ordinary when he jumps? I like a bit of Oomph there!! I also think he lacks softness in his outline and in the way he carries himself, plus he lacks spring and power over a fence. Yes he does his job to a high level, but other stallions give much more.


----------



## harrietltb (15 April 2010)

That'll be the Jaguar Mail that went to the Olympics then?  Whatever anyone's opnion in this forum may be (and it's mostly based on axes to grind), his breeding is precisely what UK event breeding needs.  Loads of blood (Hand in Glove x Laudanum), good movement and performance.

The French National Stud list him as the number 1 sire of 4,5 and 6 year old eventers in France, and he has been in that position for two years (2008 and 2009), where his oldest offspring were 7 last year, thus he couldn't have done better with his first crop of six year olds.

If you're looking for serious recommendations, I'd look at who has used him over the last four years since he became readily available.  Preci Spark horses (the biggest event breeders in the UK), the Fredericks, Templar Stud, Future sport horses.  He has also covered the five top eventing mares in the world:  Headley  Brittania, Little Tiger, the Wexford Lady, Fachoudette and Penny Royal.  They all know more about event breeding than the contributors on this thread, and aren't stupid.

One word of advice though, avoid using him on a mare of 16.3 and above, they will be very tall.


----------



## Bearskin (15 April 2010)

I have no axe to grind.  Just think he would be better used on a mare with classic foreleg technique as his is rather sloppy. Ideally, eventers need to be athletic, quick, scopey and very neat in front.


----------



## eventrider23 (15 April 2010)

I too have no axe to grind...he is just not my cup of tea.  Also, as far as I am aware, Future Sport Horses has not used JM - they have used Hand in Glove - his sire.  I also believe (although this may have been rectified) that Little Tiger either never took or the ET's did not survive to JM. (Although I may stand to be corrected on that one as she hay have taken in the end).


----------



## sare_bear (16 April 2010)

I too have no axe to grind, but just didn't do it for me personally. I am sure the OP is more than aware that JM went to the Olympics and therefore realises he has ability and talent. However, on watching all the horses at the Olympics show jumping some really lit me up and others didn't, him being one. The OP was only asking for opinions.

I also think that JM may not suit the mare OP is considering, we don't sadly all have a Headley Brittania or Little Tiger hiding in our garden shed!


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2010)

Have you looked at any of the Billy stallions, MH??


----------



## LynneB (16 April 2010)

I saw quite a few offspring of Cevin Z at the Billy Stud open day and they were all lovely eventing type horses.  I am definitely looking at him for one of mine.

Billy JJ is also one to keep an eye on, but alas his first foals are due this year so we didn't get to see one of his.


----------

